# Firebird Embedded dlls



## d3x (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich muss ein Prgramm schreiben, dass als Datenbankanbindung Jaybird 2.1.1 verwendet und (leider) muss ich als Datenbank-Server Firebird-Embedded verwenden.
Im großen und ganzen funktioniert alles so wie es soll. Es gibt nur ein kleines Problem an der Sache. Damit der Firebird Embedded und Jaybird funktionieren müssen 5 dlls im Windows/System32 liegen. Ich habe mir jetzt eine Klasse geschrieben, die diese 5dlls immer beim Start hineinkopieren und beim Beenden wieder löschen. Mir wäre es aber lieber, wenn ich einfach den Pfad so ändern könnte, dass ich die dateien nicht jedesmal kopieren muss - hat man keine Adminrechte kann man auch nichts kopieren...
Ich habe auch schon versucht den Classpath zu erweitern:


```
String path = System.getProperty("user.home")+File.separator+"meineDll.dll";
String path = System.getProperty("java.class.path");
path += ";"+pfad;
System.setProperty("java.class.path", path);
```

Geht aber nicht.
Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee, was ich falsch mache, oder ob es so überhaupt funktioniert?

Danke im vorraus
Felix


----------



## d3x (7. Mai 2007)

Hab die Lösung, war natürlich extrem einfach. Man muss die benötigten DLLs einfahc nur ins Root des Projekts kopieren und dann gehts.


----------



## thE_29 (8. Mai 2007)

Wie wärs mit dem library Path ändern und nicht den clas path 

Er sucht nämlich dll´s im library path (zuerst halt im gleichen Verzeichnis)

Zu holen via System.getProperty("java.library.path") setzen kann man den selber beim Start mit -Dlibrary.path oder dgl! Oder im Linux die Umgebungsvariable LD_LIBRARY_PATH anpassen! Unter Windows frage ich mich gerade selber welche Systemvariable der hier dazu zieht..


----------



## d3x (8. Mai 2007)

Danke, das klingt gut, dann müsste ich die DLLs nicht ins Source Verzeichnis kopieren, sondern könnte etwas mehr Ordnung herstellen.  :lol: 
Probier ich später gleich mal aus.

Gruss
Felix


----------

